# Conveyancing lawyers Costa del Sol



## Tommytague (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi

I am looking to buy a property in La Cala and wonder if anyone could give me details of a good lawyer to carry out the conveyancing. Also intend to part fund with a mortgage if anybody could also recommend what would be the best bank to use?

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Tommytague said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to buy a property in La Cala and wonder if anyone could give me details of a good lawyer to carry out the conveyancing. Also intend to part fund with a mortgage if anybody could also recommend what would be the best bank to use?
> 
> Thanks


Not to put a dampener on your plans but have you found ANY banks actually giving mortgages in Spain at the moment?

Might be better to rent.


----------



## Tommytague (Apr 23, 2014)

Yep I have, just wondered who might be the best


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tommytague said:


> Yep I have, just wondered who might be the best


 I know that when we were thinking of buying, just prior to the recession, we found that getting a mortgage when my husbands income was in the UK wasnt easy and the only banks prepared to offer us a mortgage did so with a higher interest rate - in fact it would have worked out cheaper for us to re-mortgage our UK property and buy cash in Spain. But like I say, that was pre-recession and much has changed since then. Banks are more cautious about lending money - especially to "foreigners" - that said, they do have their repossessed properties, which they may offer deals on???

As for "conveyancing" - most abogadoes will be able to offer that service at a percentage of the property price. I cant recommend one in that area - Maybe a few fact finding missions will enable you to ask around and see who others in the area would recommend??? But always use caution if you're not familiar with the way things work in Spain.

If you're planning to live in Spain, you'd be better advised to rent first and get a general feel for things

Jo xxx


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Not to put a dampener on your plans but have you found ANY banks actually giving mortgages in Spain at the moment?
> 
> Might be better to rent.



Plenty, if you have the means.

We have talked to 4 banks so far and all are willing to give us one and another appointment soon with another.
Just a matter of which one will offer us the most free flat screen TV's.

Mind you this isn't the Costa del Sol.


----------

